# Sufferings of Kashmiris can no longer be ignored: Turkish president



## Banglar Bir

*Sufferings of Kashmiris can no longer be ignored: Turkish president*

*http://www.greaterkashmir.com/news/...nger-be-ignored-turkish-president/233774.html*

According to Dawn News, Erdogan said that a close eye is being kept "on tensions along LoC and loss of life there."

GK Web Desk 
Srinagar, Publish Date: Nov 17 2016 2:13PM | Updated Date: Nov 17 2016 2:13PM




Screengrab: Pakistan PM Nawaz Sharif, Turkish President Erdogan address joint press conference.
Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan on Thursday said that the sufferings of people of Kashmir and the escalations along Line of Control (LoC) can no longer be ignored.

The Turkish President said this while addressing a a joint press conference with Pakistan Prime Minister in Islamabad after a one-on-one meeting, Express Tribune reported. 


“Our brother and sisters in Kashmir are suffering because of the escalating tensions along the Line of Control (LoC) and Kashmir, which can no longer be ignored,” Erdogan was quoted as saying in the report. 

According to Dawn News, Erdogan said that a close eye is being kept "on tensions along LoC and loss of life there."

He said that through dialogue between Pakistan and India, "keeping in mind UN resolution and demands of brothers and sisters in Kashmir, a resolution in Kashmir can be reached."


The Turkish leader is set to address Pakistan’s parliament for the third time today. 

He arrived at the PM House earlier today, where he was presented a guard of honour by a military contingent.

Erdogan landed in Islamabad on Wednesday, embarking on a two-day visit — his first to Pakistan since an attempted military coup failed to dislodge him from power earlier this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MULUBJA

Then do something.


----------



## Hellraiser007

It is just a private talk.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*LIVE: Turkish president Erdogan addresses joint session of parliament*
Pakistan
by Haider Ali Sindhu | Published on November 17, 2016 (Edited November 17, 2016)





https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/hea...tm_medium=notification&utm_campaign=onesignal


ISLAMABAD – The bond of brotherhood between Turkey and Pakistan is not limited to mere words, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said, but the brotherly relation between two Islamic nations is real.

The Turkish president is addressing a joint session of Parliament in Islamabad.
*Related Stories*
*1*
*PTI mulls to skip Erdogan’s address to joint session of parliament*
*2*
*President Tayyip Erdogan arrives in Islamabad*
*3*
*Turkey can’t ignore LoC tension, Kashmir dispute: Erdogan*
*4*
*Turkey coup: 241 killed, 1,440 injured amid revolt against President Erdogan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

MULUBJA said:


> Then do something.



Why in much hurry.???..Can't wait a little bit???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

